

Optical microscope that could see viruses - ubasu
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/03/110301121952.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from the BBC, submitted yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2276966>

No discussion there, added to get a difference reprot of the same story.

------
mhb
Images and some additional info:

[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/03/microsphere-
nanosc...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/03/microsphere-nanoscope/)

